# Great site !



## jackster (Nov 23, 2011)

My name is Jack and I recently found this website . I wanted to introduce myself. I hadn't built a model since I was 12 years old , 32 years ago . Then 9 months ago my beautiful 16 year old daughter was killed in a car accident. Just tore me to pieces .
At 1st I didn't think I could continue living . I had to seek help and I did .
A therapist suggested renewing an old hobby to help keep my mind occupied and try and relieve some of the grief for short time periods .I remembered the fun I had as a kid building models and it was something I could do by myself at home . It has helped keep me occupied during this incredibly horrible time in my life . Now I am hooked .


I went to a local chain store and started buying WWII airplane models again . In my childhood all that was available were basic revell/monogram kits so that is what I started doing recently . Then I found real hobby store within an hour of my home and was amazed at all the different kits and supplies they had in stock . Helped that the owner is WWII modeler himself . It was great to see even Revell had unique kits like the Heinkel 111H-22 with V-1 atttached and a 1:48 scale B-29 . I had never seen these kits my local chain store or in my childhoood . I bought 4 that day and had 7 in my hands at one point . Also bought about $70.00 worth of paint . You could say I was like a kid in a candy store .

I stumbled onto this website and all I can say is WOW ! The quality and detail you all put into your builds is very impressive . Even my best builds don't come close to the quality of what I have seen here . However I enjoy building WWII planes and with the info I have gathered from here so far I expect the quality of my builds to improve . It was also nice to see so many other people still enjoy building these historic kits . I can spend a few months/years gathering tips and info from this site so I won't waste your time asking a bunch of questions that have already been answered . I know how to use the search engine . 

In the near future I hope to complete a build that is worthy of posting on here . I'm not upset that my previous builds are not up to the par on here as I had alot of enjoyment doing them and they look decent to the normal person . I was humbled looking at the builds posted on this site . And after seeing what you guys are building I want to improve my builds . I do want to ask a couple of basic questions . Hope you all don't mind as they are simple questions.

Where do most of you buy your kits ? Internet or hobby store? For now my local hobby store can fill my needs , but I know as I build my airforce they won't have everything I want . 
Has anyone had a problem with paint ? I bought 4 cans of Model Master brand spray and I think 2 of the cans were old . Even after shaking them thoroughly the paint came out in clumps and the cans were empty really quick .as in 10 quick sprays and empty . Color was very inconsistent as well . I am going to take them back . Is this just a fluke ? The Testors paint was fine but the Model Masters selection was much better .

Any recommendations for a modeling magazine ? One of the kits had an ad in it for a modeler magazine and I sent it in .I'd love a good publication that has tips for builds with step by step pictorials . Camouflaging and weathering tips ect . I am really only interested in WWII model airplanes . I may branch out at some point and do a tank or a ship but WWII will still be my focus .

I am curious with what you all do with your models when completed? As my collection grows I feel this will be a problem . A good problem but a problem . I am currently hanging them in my shop when completed.


Thanks for taking the time to read my intro . Maybe one day I can contribute something to this website as my builds improve . I'm working on a ME262 Mistel by Dragon right now . It's a little bit above my currrent skill level but I had to have it . lol 

Thank you for your time .


----------



## al49 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Jack,
probably I'm the first to read your post, anyway I'm the first to welcome you to the forum.
Be sure that many more will follow very soon.
Also I feel very glad that modelling helped you to recovery ...

About a magazine, there many of them and surely other guys will give you a lot of suggestions.
In my humble opinion, one of the best is the following
Military Illustrated Modeller Magazine

Again, welcome to the forum
Alberto


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, Jack, I wish you were joining under much better circumstances. I can't imagine the pain you're going through - my daughter turns 16 in 3 weeks. A special welcome to you sir and I'm sure you'll make some friends here quickly!

As to your questions:

I buy local and on the net. If you can find out about some local model contests or shows, there are usually associated swaps where you can pick up some good deals from privage sellers. Squadron.com has some great deals every now and then as well. Watch for them.

I have not used spray cans since I was a kid 40+ years ago. I find Model Master bottled paint quite good and commonly available. Many people have preferences. Watch out for Humbrol. Whereas I have tins of the stuff that are over 30 years old and still good, the newer products seem to be very inconsistent in quality. There are lots of acrylics out there as well that some on this forum swear by - Tamiya being right up there but requires mixing colours.

I don't subscribe to magazines but flip through and buy the odd copy of Model Airplane International or Scale Aircraft Modeler when I see something interesting. Fine Scale Modeler has some good tips and articles on basics every now and then but I think it's suffering an identity crisis and tries to cater to all themes from ships to armour to aircraft to cars, even figures.

Similar problem with storage of completed kits. At the moment they're going into cupboards when done but I hope to get a glass display cabinet one day maybe when my son goes off to university next year.

Again, welcome and don't be shy to show your stuff and ask lots of questions - we're a friendly bunch.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard Jack, wish it was under MUCH better circumstances. But ask away, their are some incredbile builders here.


----------



## imalko (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome Jack. Very sorry for your loss. Hope you'll enjoy the forum.


----------



## Bernhart (Nov 23, 2011)

i still paint most of mine with brushes, humbrol is a preference but tend to use almost anything can get my fingers on. friend has a air brush that i have also used.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome. Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 23, 2011)

G'day Jack, welcome to the forum mate, only wish it could have been under better circumstances.

Most of your questions seem to have been answered but that doesn't I'm not going to stick my ore in and add a word or two.

Like many my purchases are from the internet or local hobby shops. In the main if I can get it when I want it from a local store, then I will do so but this is usually just restricted to paint, glues and the like. Otherwise it's from that great store in the sky, the internet which is so international and in many cases even with postage, much cheaper.

Magazines, I subscribe to Scale Aircraft Modelling, Scale Aviation Modeller International and Tamiya Model Magazine International. Having said this, they are all about due for subscription renewal which I'm not going to do as after a couple of years, they become quite repetitive and with the first two magazines the content has changed somewhat with the emphasis on cramming more articles in with lesser detail. But there are a lot more magazines out there, just troll through the magazine racks at your local outlet and get them if you see what you want. BTW, the guys on here are also one of the best reference sources anywhere, just yell for something and you will see.

I am a user of all paints though for ease of availability, I have more Humbrol than any other which I tend to use for detail brushing. I also have a range of Vallejo acrylic brush and air paints which I find brilliant for spray work and though acrylic, they mix well with the Humbrol in small quantities for colour variation. On top of this I also have Testor, Model Master and White Ensign paints in the collection. If truth be known I probably have enough paints to open a shop.

As for model storage, I'm fortunate enough to have my own room, the Hanger and have all my models on shelves where on occasion the get a little gentle dust.

Having said all that, can I suggest that when starting on your next build, either join in with one of the "Group Builds" as a Beginner or start your own thread under "Start to Finished Builds" and ask questions as you go i.e. 'what do I do next?', 'how do I solve this?', 'I have a problem, I need help' and you will find many helping hands come to the rescue.

Ok Jack, I've said my piece so happy modelling mate and hope to hear from you soon.

My storage solution, check out entry #33.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/56-firebirds-squadron-raf-20403-3.html


----------



## jackster (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. Right off the bat I'm suprised . I figured most used spray paint for the main finishes . I had been spraying the fuselages , wings ect . Taping off and spraying away . Sounds like many are hand brushing the whole model ? 

The finshes I see on here look so perfect I assumed they were mainly sprayed on . I knew I needed to refine my techniques but sounds like I my need to change my whole approach . As I get my ME 262 farther along I'll put up the pictures . I welcome constructive criticism as that is how you learn . I also have to learn to be more patient . Sometimes I want to get alot done and that causes mistakes for me .

I've been reading quite a few of the start to finish build threads and they are very informative . The best thing about my return to model building is unlike when I was a kid I can afford to but the proper tools and supplies to do the builds correctly .


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome Jack. Very sorry to hear of your loss. With regards to local or online, I live 2 hours from any place I can buy models or modeling supplies and the selection is hit or miss. Just ordered a 100$ worth of stuff from Rollmodels, mostly decals. I'm a brush painter who uses any paint that looks to be the right color.(I've had an airbrush for 10 years but am afraid of commitment) As others have said, don't be afraid to ask questions. What may have seemed hard for me to do, someone will have found an easier way to go about it. I rarely finish a model that I start but chatting with community has convinced me to start and finish one with progress pictures posted here. Good luck with your builds and hope to see some pictures


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!

$70.00 for paint. May I ask what 2 colors were they?



As to some of your questions:

I would say about 75% of the people here air-brush the models - that is with a machine and not the can. But there are those - like myself - who still use spray can and brush. Sounds like you got some old paint that settled.

As far as building, how about joining in a Group Build? Its very easy and very stimulating to get a project going. And the fun and help is enormous! Check out some of the old GB threads in the modeling section.

As for display, I bought a nice wooden display with glass shelves for about $99 at IKEA. Best thing I ever did. Except it won't hold that 1/25 Stuka I have. 

have fun!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jack and please accept my condolences for your loss. There are plenty of folks here who are more than willing to help you with your builds in any way they can and this includes me as well. And do post some of your work you've done so far. We'd still like to see it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2011)

jackster said:


> Thanks for all the responses. Right off the bat I'm suprised . I figured most used spray paint for the main finishes . I had been spraying the fuselages , wings ect . Taping off and spraying away . Sounds like many are hand brushing the whole model ?



Jack, I should have clarified. I airbrush almost exclusively. Hairy stick only for small areas and touch ups.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome from England Jack, and I'll join with the others in offering my condolences.
there's plenty of help here when you need it, just ask.
As for painting, I guess about 50% of my models are brush painted - I only recently started using an airbrush again, but still brush paint some models, and nearly all interiors are brush painted, along with small parts.
I try to use my local model shop whenever possible, but for hard to find items will use the 'net.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard Jack, sorry for your loss man...

look forward to seeing you in one our group builds....


----------



## rochie (Nov 24, 2011)

hello and welcome Jack.

i only brush paint my models, jump in and dont be afraid to ask for anything, be it tips or references for builds just ask !


----------



## Geedee (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome aboard Jack


----------

